
WhatsApp passes 500M active users, 700M photos and 100M videos shared daily - tweakz
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/04/22/whatsapp-passes-500-million-active-users-says-700-million-photos-100-million-videos-shared-daily/
======
leccine
The power of Erlang. I was kind of shocked when they introduced the size of
their engineering team. Erlang has claimed to be more productive environment
than other languages/environments but having a small engineering compare to
other high-scale organization is surprising. Also, their work on BEAM is
great.

